# Mad river north??



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

How is the trout fly fishing farther north on the Mad? like around Bellfountain or West Liberty? anything worth trying for or do fish make it up that far?

thanks


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Check out mad river outfitters web site, they have fishing reports about 3 times a week usually. They have posted there is something going on up in west liberty that could have a negative impact on the troutfishing, but they're not posting any details until they get pics and contact odow and the epa. I have read from a web site that there are brook trout in the very upper stretches and of course browns as well. If you end up going pm me if you could and let me know some details.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

When I use to fish it more often I had very limited success north of West Liberty. 
Hmm. Brook trout? Did they start stocking them? I knew there was a stream up north that supported a limited amount of them and you were not suppose to fish for them.
Below are a couple ONDR links that are pretty good:
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/PDF/Mad River fishing map.pdf
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/watercraft/boat/rivers/mad.html


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Fishing above W.Liberty is all private prroperty, you must get land owner permission to fish or you are trespassing! 
The river gets shallower and narrower the further upstream you go of course.
As far as any brook trout in the mad they are not stocked buy the state and you will very rareley if ever catch one. If you do they are escapies from the rod and gun club ponds up at Zanefield. I have fished the mad since the 70's and have only seen one caught and that was just last year! 
I would have to say do most of your fishing from the park in W. Liberty down stream.
If you have any other questions or want some suggestions on places to try send me a PM on here and I'll help you out as best I can.


----------

